# Recurve limb vibration



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Are right handed? Check Tiller. Check limb twist. Check nock fit. How much weight do you have around the nock area? Bare shaft tune (what arrow's have you tune with) if you have good enough form. Beaver ball should be located 1/4 on the string. Put some Velcro under the limb butts. Standard string sucks. Get a Flemish twist. Nothing wrong with Limb savers.
Dan


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

The stick on limb savers should be located where the wedges fade out in the limbs. I do not see how this could slow the bow down since the limb should be pretty static at that point.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi there,

Are you using the original string that come with the Sage when you purchase it ? When I got a new string I noticed a huge difference in term of vibrations and noises. So you might want to give this a try.

cheers,

T.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. 

A 35# bow pulled 26" would be around (ballpark) 32#-ish on the fingers. Twisting the brace up or down (within reason) should vary that only a tad - but not radically. 

What is your current brace height measured from the throat of the grip to the string? Is it within the recommend Samick spec for that bow? Higher brace heights can often reduce oddball noise for a quieter shot, yet still perform nicely - even when run up a bit higher than the recommend range. 

Also, what are your arrow's specs? Just wondering in the event the arrow itself is mismatched to the bow.

The stock string on that bow, as mentioned above, is often best replaced with a string more appropriate to the bow, rather than the thick "rope" shipped with all their bows that accommodate even the highest draw weights (a convenient manufacturer's safety valve, there). The right string will at least eliminate issues from that end. 

We simply need more to chew on to get down to the bottom of your issue. Eliminating possible culprits on the equipment and setup side may present other culprits for consideration. Even a closeup pic of the rig may add to the detective work.

Thanks.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a lot of vibration, can't say I've ever seen one go for 5-7 minutes. It must be very annoying.

Everything I've read says you should do as Tereva said, ditch the original string and buy a new one. That would be the first thing I'd do.

Other than that, arrow weight will make a big difference. I don't know what the Sage warrantee is but any arrow weight under 7-8 grains per pound of draw weight will definitely be noisier than something over 8gpp. I prefer my arrows up around 10gpp, for a 35# bow that would be 350 grains.

Tuning can make a big difference. I don't know how long you have been shooting but if you have consistent form you could give it a try. It's dependent on the shooter though, much more so than with a compound. If you are just learning all you need to do is notice if the arrow is hitting the riser anywhere around the shelf. If not you are good enough for now.

This is a good tuning link for whenever you think you are ready...http://www.acsbows.com/bareshaftplaning.html

Brace height is important, too low and you will definitely get the noodle effect on your limbs. Look up what Samick recommends, something in the 7.5"-8.0" range is probably about where you want to be.

Nock fit is important, too tight on the string and it basically strums it like a plucked guitar string on the shot. You want the nock to "click" on, but come off when you hold the bow with the arrow suspended, then just tap the string.

You can minimize the noise between the limb and string with either a piece of glued on material like moleskin, or wrap the ends of your string tightly with wool yarn from the bottom of the loop down to about an inch past the last point of contact with the limb when the bow is at brace. I prefer the wool yarn treatment.

Limbsavers work if applied like Halfcawkt said, but you should be able to get it pretty quiet without them.

The other big cause of a noisy bow is actually the shooter. If you have not developed a smooth and clean release you're going to have some noise.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> That's a lot of vibration, can't say I've ever seen one go for 5-7 minutes. It must be very annoying.
> 
> Everything I've read says you should do as Tereva said, ditch the original string and buy a new one. That would be the first thing I'd do.
> 
> ...


Everything he said...


----------



## freeflow246 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses. While I have been shooting off and on for a year or so, I am still a bit of a newbie when it comes to tuning a bow, arrow specs, etc. 

I bought a grain scale today and I will weigh my arrows tomorrow, as well as measure my brace height. Samick says that the brace height is 7"1/2 - 8"1/4. That seems like quite a bit of range.

What strings do you guys recommend?

My form is not 100%, but it is good enough that my release is pretty consistent and I am 95% sure my form is not causing the vibration. As I have grown better, adjusted minor things in my form, the vibration has continued.

I'll also check the beaver balls and make sure they are positioned right. The nocks are not too tight on the string.

I do not have any bare shafts, but I can buy a couple to bare shaft tune.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Chad at Champion Custom Bowstrings (http://recurves.com/) makes a great string. Give him a call and let him advise you on strand count and materials. Tell him what nock you are using and he will tailor the serving for a good fit.

I would set your brace height somewhere from the middle to the upper side of the recommended range. You can play with it and see if there is a quietest spot, but I always find that spot to be on the high side.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

60X makes very nice strings. A B50 string will run you $8.99 with AT discount and the ones I have ordered have shown up within 3-4 days. If you want a Fastflight string it will run a bit more but still very reasonable and quick. Some of the other custom string builders can take upwards of 2 weeks to deliver.


----------



## freeflow246 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll get on obtaining a better string. I'm currently eyeballing the D97 strings over at 60X. Do you guys know anything about those?

I measured my arrows with a grain scale. I have 6 Predator 2040 arrows with 100gr field tips and fletched with three 4 inch feathers. You guys tell me if you think my arrow weight is good, or if the variation between the arrows is something to be concerned with. It goes arrow weight (with tip)/tip weight

329/99.5
330.7/99.5
328.5/100
331.2/99.5
331.3/99.8
329.2/99.2

I bought the arrows from my archery shop and they came with the field tips, fletching, and nocks already on there.

I will get on measuring my brace height.... I have a new bow stringer (last one broke and I got smashed in the face) and it takes quite a bit of effort to string it. Code for, I can't string it without help. However, it occurred to me that brace height might be moot. I twisted the string until I reached my physical limit for pulling the bow back. If I increase the brace height further, I won't be able to pull the bow back. I am currently hitting the gym to build up strength, so I will eventually increase the brace height and see if that helps things.


----------



## ferritearcher (Feb 14, 2015)

You might want to consider getting some skinny strings from http://www.sbdbowstrings.com/. 
An 8-strand string worked for me in getting less noise and vibration too.
I am presuming this is only possible because of less creep on release and hence, less vibration on the limbs.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

freeflow246 said:


> I'll get on obtaining a better string. I'm currently eyeballing the D97 strings over at 60X. Do you guys know anything about those?
> 
> I measured my arrows with a grain scale. I have 6 Predator 2040 arrows with 100gr field tips and fletched with three 4 inch feathers. You guys tell me if you think my arrow weight is good, or if the variation between the arrows is something to be concerned with. It goes arrow weight (with tip)/tip weight
> 
> ...


I'm sure 60X makes a quality string, lots of people using them. The last few strings I've had were BCY-X and they hold up very well.

You are over 9gpp with your arrows which is plenty. The weight variance also seems to be within norms.

Good luck with your shooting!


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Freeflow246: Before you try anything more elaborate to fix the vibration problem, you might want to try just changing nock - point heights, and see whether that helps. It's easy to do, and if you are getting serious vibration, that might fix it.


----------



## freeflow246 (Aug 13, 2013)

oldnewby said:


> Freeflow246: Before you try anything more elaborate to fix the vibration problem, you might want to try just changing nock - point heights, and see whether that helps. It's easy to do, and if you are getting serious vibration, that might fix it.


I will do that. It's as simple as moving the nock up and down to see if anything changes, right?


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

My opinion.

Don't add the limb savers. They are another thing that you have to adjust your arrow tune for since they add weight to the limbs and they are another thing that can fail on you in the field. They also slow the limbs down (even though it may be a very tiny amount it still add's up).

All recurves are going to have limb tip's that vibrate because the string will always come back into contact with the limbs.

The Sage bow's in particular need quite a high brace height to get to that point where they quiet down to a reasonable level. 

Whats your brace height measurement? You might need a shorter string and bump the brace height up another 1/4" to another 1/2" to get it to the level where the string does not hammer the limbs so hard.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

freeflow246 said:


> I will do that. It's as simple as moving the nock up and down to see if anything changes, right?


freeflow246: Yes, just move it up or down by 1/8 or 1/4 inch at a time. That could turn out to be the problem, and its easy to do in order to find out. If you do that, let us know whether it helped.


----------



## freeflow246 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have nocking pliers on the way, as well as a new and better string. Once that's in, I'll toy around with the nock height.

My brace height is 8 1/2 inches. This is over the recommended range. I untwisted the string about 5 turns after shooting. This bow is difficult for me to pull back so I should probably be practicing at a slightly lower weight anyway. I'll see if the vibration is worse the next time I shoot. If it is, I'll twist the string back.


----------



## die_dunkelheit (Jul 29, 2016)

I find that mine is quietest at 7 7/8 inches brace height. Do you have a bow square to measure how high the nock point is on the string? I find that 3/16 inch works best for my Sage, this is shooting 3-under off the shelf with feather fletching.


----------



## freeflow246 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a bow square coming in the mail. I shoot split finger, but I also shoot off the shelf and with feathers.


----------

